# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  toàn tập đánh lô đề online! ghilode.com đánh lô đề online uy tín số 1 hơn win2888 nhiều

## sonvip

*danh lo de online  toàn tập thành công*
Các bạn để ý hôm nào có  danh lo de online  68 ở giải 4 số (giải 4 và 5) thì 2 số đằng trước quân 68 sẽ là cặp số để ta chơi 3 hôm nhé. Phương pháp   danh lo de online  này nếu nuôi chính quân trước quân 68 thì sẽ là 3 ngày, còn chơi cả cặp thì thường về ngày hôm sau.
- VD: ngày 29/12/1010
+ Ở giải 5 lần quay thứ 4 có giải 5968, ta sẽ chơi cặp 595 cho ngày hôm sau và rình thả bạch thủ 59 trong 3 hôm sau.
+ KQ: ngày 30/12 có  danh lo de online  95, ngày 31/12 có  danh lo de online  59 3 nháy. win2888
Chào tất cả anh em 4rum, Sau một thời gian nghiên cứu, tìm hiểu và quan sát mình nhận thấy 1 điêu quan trọng . Là tại sao chủ  danh lo de online  lại giàu .
Nguời đánh  danh lo de online  thì hiếm thấy ai giàu . Bởi vì chúng ta chưa biết cách đánh sao cho hợp lý . Nói thật những người đã từng đánh  danh lo de online  ,đề đã từng đặt ra câu hỏi : từ khi mình chơi  danh lo de online  đến giờ mình lãi hay lỗ bao nhiêu. Theo ý kiến cá nhân của tôi thì nhưng người đánh  danh lo de online  ,đề mà theo cầu 1,2,3,....15 ngày trong khi tháng trươc, năm trước cầu đó không ăn . Nếu đỏ thì bạn sẽ thắng lơi ngay hôm đó . Nhưng nếu đen thì sẽ thua , rồi lại cứ lao đầu vào dây đen không biết điểm dừng thi có ngày sẽ ra đê ở . Mĩnh nhận thấy đánh  danh lo de online  cần phải có Phương pháp   danh lo de online  thật hợp lý . Sao cho khi mình đầu tư tiền nhất định sẽ thu lơi nhuận . Qua nghiên cứu minh đã tìm ra cách đánh hợp lý . Đó là cách đánh  danh lo de online  nuôi ( Khong phải con nào cũng đem ra nuôi bừa . Như vậy rất dễ phải ra đê ở ). Hôm nay em xin mạn phép mod lập ra 1 topic  danh lo de online  nuôi 7 ngày dành cho  danh lo de online  miền bắc . Anh em ai có cách nuôi  danh lo de online  hay , hợp lý , có những con sô nuôi tâm huyết mà mình đã tính toán kĩ lưỡng thì boss cho anh em 4rum tham khảo . 
+ Anh em để ý tuần nào cũng có  danh lo de online  99 . ( xác suất 93%) 
+ Từ ngày 18 đến ngày 24 hàng tháng sẽ có  danh lo de online  00 .( xác suất 97%) 
Anh em đánh  danh lo de online  nuôi 7 ngày theo kiểu gấp thếp : VÍ DỤ NUÔI CON  danh lo de online  31
-Ngày đầu tiên đánh 1 điêm con 31 = 23 nghìn . Trúng ngay được 80nghìn . lãi ....
- Ngày thư nhất chưa ra ngày thư 2 đánh 2 điểm con 31 . Tổng 2 ngày đánh mất 3 điểm = 69 nghìn . Nếu tối trúng có 160 nghìn . Lãi .....
- Ngày thứ 2 vẫn chưa ra  danh lo de online  31 thì ngày thứ 3 ta sẽ đánh con  danh lo de online  31 x 4 điểm = 92 nghìn . Tổng 3 ngày mất 161 nghìn . Nếu tối trúng được 320 nghìn . Lãi.....
- Cứ như vậy ngày thứ 3 chưa ra thi ngày thứ tư đánh  danh lo de online  31 x 8 điểm = 184 nghìn . Tong chi phí 4 ngày mất 345 nghìn . Nếu tối trúng được 640 nghìn . Lãi.....
- Ngày thứ 4 chưa ra ngày thứ 5 đánh  danh lo de online  31 x 16 điểm = 368 nghìn . Tổng chi phí 5 ngày hết 713 nghìn . Nếu tối trúng được 1 triệu 280 nghìn . Lãi .....
- Ngày thứ 5 chưa ra ngày thứ 6 đánh  danh lo de online  31 x 32 điểm =736 nghìn . Tong chi phí 6 ngày hết 1 triệu 449 nghìn . Toi trúng được 2 triệu 560 nghìn . Lãi ....
- Ngày thứ 6 chưa ra ngày thứ 7 đánh  danh lo de online  31 x 64 điểm =1 triệu 472 nghìn
Cầu vẫn chạy, mai lại tiếp tục xuống tiền;
Chỉ một vài cá nhân mà thôi, còn khối ông "Chóng mặt, va đầu vào tường, suýt tai biến mạch máu lão"
Kết luận:
Cầu nối liền hai bờ sông ngay dưới chân ta, đoạn đường phía trước có sông hay không, có cầu nữa hay không phải đi đến đó mới biết được. Nó làm ta vừa đi, vừa suy nghĩ, vừa chờ đợi. Nó tạo cho ta trên 50% niềm tin là "Có" (Vì thình thoảng vẫn thấy xuất hiện mà)
Nhưng không bao giờ người ta bỏ ra nhiều tiền để xây một cái cầu đâu. Vì : Thu - Chi không đảm bảo lợi nhuận.
"CacMac đã nói: "Lợi nhuận đạt 100% thì bảo nó treo cổ bố nó lên nó cũng làm"; Vậy mình là ai nhỉ; Hu hu, sợ quá.
Tóm lại chúng ta đang đi làm việc cho kẻ thù man rợ mà không biết; Chúng đã Tương kế - Tựu kế hàng bao năm nay rồi; Chúng ta tin vào cầu thì cầu sẽ chạy, nhưng toàn "Cầu Khỉ" thôi;
Giải pháp:
Không nên đánh nhiều tiền (Cơ bản nhất)
Mục đích:
1/ Đánh giảm mạnh vào Tổng lợi nhuận của kẻ thù, gây khó khăn về kinh tế mà chúng vẫn sử dụng để đảm bảo cho việc bảo tồn "hệ thống nhân sự tính toán và sảo trả", vì không có kinh phí;
2/ Làm cắt giảm cơ hội mua chuộc kq do một số thành phần xấu cấu kết với nhau; vì lượng tiền có đáng kể gì đâu mà mua chuộc;
3/......
Mục đích quan trọng nhất: Làm cho chúng mất hết hứng thú chăn dắt chúng ta theo kiểm như thế này; Cái hứng thú này do chúng ta tạo ra -Vì ta trao cho nó nhiều tiền quá, nó sướng và nó sẽ "Thông minh" hơn trong khâu tính toán;
Một số lưu ý:
1/ Khi cay cú người ta không sáng suốt về lý trí, dễ bị mù quáng. Vậy cần phải giữ cho mình một tâm lý ổn định để nhận định sự việc được sát thực.
2/ Đã trót đánh mất nhiều nên bình tĩnh, tự tin, không "Khát nước";
3/ Vừa chơi nhỏ lẻ, vừa theo dõi diễn biến
4/ Đừng tham vọng "Đập chết chủ Lô Đề", vì phải làm thế nào nó mới chết?, Phải đánh nhiều tiền để nếu trúng thì kết quả được nhân nên nhiều lần. Ta sai lầm nhất ở điểm này; Đây là yếu tố tối quan trọng để chúng tranh thủ cơ hội làm giàu chứ không chết.
Chào thân ái và quyết thắng lô đề!"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
chỗ chơi đề online tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh de online uy tin,  danh de online uy tin, ghilode danh lo uy tin, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de online uy tin nhat, danh de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh lode online,  trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề  trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, web lo de online, choi lo online o trang nao uy tin,  xin web danh lo de truc tuyen,  danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, ghilode .com, trang danh lo online uy tin, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac web danh so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, web choi lo de online,  trang lode online uy tin, danh lo online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web nao ghi lo de uy tin , choi lodeonline, web danh de online,  web nao ghi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web danh lo uy tin viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web ghi lo de, trang web ghi lo moi nhat, cac trang web choi lo de, web danh lo de online moi nhat, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode ty le cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web ghi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang choi lo de uy nhat, web ghi lo de online uy tin, trang web lode uy tin hien nay, danh de truc tuyen uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de bac uy tin, trang web ghi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web choi lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung site lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web danh de truc tuyen uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin nhat, trang ghilode danh danh de uy tin nhat, choi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

